# Teamspeak Mic Problem



## jaredsimon (Feb 14, 2004)

I am using teamspeak to talk to friends. For some reason my mic was sending out really wierd wavy noises to everybody? So I unplugged my mic and it still did!!!! Why? Please help me!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

well i have a similar promblem i can talk to people and they can hear me but i cant hear them and dont know how to fix it i have done som many things so plz help


----------



## jaredsimon (Feb 14, 2004)

its not that I cant hear them, I can hear them fine its just that it sends out this wierd sound even if I dont have my mic in?


----------



## jaredsimon (Feb 14, 2004)

please help!!??


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Double-click the volume icon on the bottom right of your screen, and mute line-in, microphone, and everything except volume and wave.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I had that sorta the same problem in teamspeak
Settings>options> and move the Direct Sound Buffer Size thing around.


----------



## jaredsimon (Feb 14, 2004)

thanks but these did not help? its like whatever i say into the microphone (when its plugged in) or whatever sound my computer makes (if ther isnt a mic plugged in) comes through on teamspeak but really really loud and wavy and you cant understand it?


----------

